# ross baracuda beast



## sasafras (Oct 22, 2012)

I just got a ross baracuda beast. It is in very bad condition. Does anybody know where I can get new handle bars for this. They are straight and bolt down to the wheel. Very odd looking. I got it from a old man who bought new he thought in 68 or 69 for his son. Then let it set outside between the garage and shed. It needs a full restore, but is a 3 speed. Nice seat and shifter with wide whites. Ill post a pic tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Oct 23, 2012)

*do you want to sell it??*

I have been looking to buy one of these for a while, contact me, rout-tec@juno.com









sasafras said:


> I just got a ross baracuda beast. It is in very bad condition. Does anybody know where I can get new handle bars for this. They are straight and bolt down to the wheel. Very odd looking. I got it from a old man who bought new he thought in 68 or 69 for his son. Then let it set outside between the garage and shed. It needs a full restore, but is a 3 speed. Nice seat and shifter with wide whites. Ill post a pic tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2012)

I would think a MOPAR guy would kill for one of these or an Iverson Roadrunner.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 24, 2012)

*Bars*

Hi do the bars look like the ones on this bike




Ross Long John by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
or this one



Barracuda Beast by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## sasafras (Oct 26, 2012)

they look like the top ones.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 28, 2012)

*bars*

Hi the bars are very rare,can you fix the ones you have and rechrome it.


----------



## sasafras (Oct 30, 2012)

here is the pic when i got it. It is now 2nd inline for my project restore. Its rough but neat.


----------

